
Why People in Cities Walk Fast - jordhy
http://m.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2012/03/why-people-cities-walk-fast/1550/#.T2pyFFw07pc.twitter
======
joejohnson
The paper starts by talking about a correlation between a city's "economic
activity" and the walking speed. But the graph shows population vs. walking
speed. Surely population and economic growth are independent (New Orleans,
Detroit, etc.) so I'd like to see if anyone has done a study comparing an
economic indicator like DGP of a city.

